# Triathlons



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

Looking for members who train in the Sesimbra and/or Quarteria areas, considering I train half the time in each city. 
Looking for swim, bike and/or runnng parnter. 

Perhaps you know of a group of serious sports minded members or at least a sports forum within Portugal would be great.
Thanx,
diane aka Mamacats


----------

